# Need some help Please???



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I want to make a pen out of Pink Ivory for a Breast Cancer Surviver. She is a very close friend of mine and i would like to find a clip that has the pink ribbon on it.. I have searched and only found one site and really didnt like the one they had. 

If any of you know where i could find more clips that support Breast Cancer Awareness i will certainly appreciate any help!!

RA


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.jewelrysupply.com/index....L&search_in_description=1&keyword=pink+ribbon

Robert... here's a link to the place I buy charms to make my 'bluebonnet', doggie, etc. clips.. They are charms and I just snip off the round ring on top, rough up a pocket clip on an already assembled pen. Dab a little CA on the clip(use just enough to hold but not to run off the clip). carefully place the charm on the clip and hold for about 30 seconds or so. Next day I take a toothpick and dip it in CA and apply a bead on both sides of the back of the charm where it meets the clip.. Holds good so far ..Dries pretty quick.

Kind of a cracker-box way to do something....but it does WORK..lol

(as to sizes...about 15 mm is the max on top to bottom and prolly 6-8mm wide to look right on a slimline...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Found a pix of what I'm talking about....pen on right has a little too much CA..lol

good luck however you go..


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank You Tortuga!! I will see what i can find, Great idea!!


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Robert I made several last year for my step mother. Shes a suvivor too, she gave to ladies at her support group. I had them laser engraved on the pen its self along with their names. They looked great!. Just a suggestion. I think HUT products has some ribbon clips as well...


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

There is a lady in Deer Park PHYLLIS RHODES that does laser engraving phone 713 569 1110 [email protected]
LL


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

lady linda said:


> There is a lady in Deer Park PHYLLIS RHODES that does laser engraving phone 713 569 1110 [email protected]
> LL


 Lady Linda, LoL!!! Thats who I use....She does a great job!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you both!! I will definetly get in touch with her at some point when i get all my ducks in a row. Looks like i may make a couple after this one.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Robert A. said:


> Thank you both!! I will definetly get in touch with her at some point when i get all my ducks in a row. Looks like i may make a couple after this one.


Hey Robert she is only 5 mins from your office........Did those tips work for ET?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutely I was just fixen to open a thread to thank you Mate!! 

I got home yesterday to find Mr. Covert from Covert Ranch had dropped off 4 sheds to get me by hard times in trade for a couple of more cartridge / Antler pens for more sheds.. 

Barter system works well I think!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Absolutely I was just fixen to open a thread to thank you Mate!!
> 
> I got home yesterday to find Mr. Covert from Covert Ranch had dropped off 4 sheds to get me by hard times in trade for a couple of more cartridge / Antler pens for more sheds..
> 
> *Barter system works well I think*!!


HA !!!.. now the 'secret's' out...LOL... Deer slayers luv them pens..and they purdy near all got a pile of sheds in the back of the garage..LOL

If'n you need any more 'fill-in's'..lemme know.. I got the 'Mother lode"..


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Darn i let the cat outta the bag!!  That was top secret.. LOL I am saving some base peices for you Mr. Tortuga. When i get a bundle i will send em your way.



Tortuga said:


> HA !!!.. now the 'secret's' out...LOL... Deer slayers luv them pens..and they purdy near all got a pile of sheds in the back of the garage..LOL
> 
> If'n you need any more 'fill-in's'..lemme know.. I got the 'Mother lode"..


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey tortugh just a question..... where are you gettin all those fine racks??? Just curious


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

liftologist said:


> Hey tortugh just a question..... where are you gettin all those fine racks??? Just curious


tortugA........ SORRY FOR THE MISPELL...... my fat fingers weren't made for typin


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> Hey tortugh just a question..... where are you gettin all those fine racks??? Just curious


Lift..prolly 90% of them come from the guys here on 2cool. Just being nice to the old geezer, I guess...and they can count on me for a few freebies in exchange...An offer to swap on the hunting board during deer season usually gets some nice results.. Bunch of fine guys on there... Most came from guys here on the woodworking board that are also hunters (which probably covers most ALL of us..lol)

I also got one box of a dozen racks on ebay.. Set my 'snipe' program to enter the minimum bid (4.99 I think) at the last 8 seconds..and won that booger..Had to pay ten bucks postage..but still a bargain... Sometimes you can hit an ending time when no one is interested in antlers..


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Good deal!!! That was a steal!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Maybe because the Tort man is such a generous person that he recieves just a tad of what he gives out. I tell you, Tortuga is a fine fella and very generous with what he has. And he does his thing ananamously (sp.)


----------

